# Meteorit erstellen-Tutorial gesucht



## O Neil (22. August 2006)

Hi,

ich nutze Adobe After Effects und möchte unbedingt einen Meteoriten erstellen. Ich weiß das sowas möglich ist. Ich brauche dafür ein Tutorial, oder vielleicht kann es jemand erklären.
Also es soll dann so ähnlich wie in diesem Video aussehen:

*Meteor-Video*

Also mit diesem glühenden Feuerball und dem rauchendem Schwanz hintendran, der sich allerdings auch bewegen soll. Ich möchte es nur hinbekommen, das er sich so bewegt wie in dem Video.

*Ich bitte um schnelle Antwort, da es wirklich sehr dringend ist!! *

Danke im voraus,
Gruß,
O'Neill


----------



## McAce (23. August 2006)

Da bist du hier im Forum falsch hier geht es um Photoshop und nicht um After Effects.
Mit Photoshop wirst du dein Vorhaben nicht wirklich realisieren können.

McAce


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. August 2006)

McAce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da bist du hier im Forum falsch hier geht es um Photoshop und nicht um After Effects.
> Mit Photoshop wirst du dein Vorhaben nicht wirklich realisieren können.


Und was meinst Du, womit man die zur Animation in After Effects benötigten Grafiken erstellt?
Bloß weil im Ausgangspost nichts von Photoshop steht sollte man nicht darauf schließen, 
dass der Forenbereich falsch gewählt wurde... warum soll man sowas nicht mit PS erstellen können?  
Mit ein wenig suchen kommt man unter anderem auf diesen Ansatz: Meteor.


----------



## ShadowMan (23. August 2006)

http://www.der-webdesigner.net/inde...s&s=ps_modellierung&t=asteroiden_in_photoshop

Vielleicht hilft dir das ja auch ein wenig bei deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## McAce (23. August 2006)

ONeil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also mit diesem glühenden Feuerball und dem rauchendem Schwanz hintendran, der sich allerdings auch bewegen soll. Ich möchte es nur hinbekommen, das er sich so bewegt wie in dem Video.



Mir ist schon klar das er den Meteor in PS erstellen und dann in After Efects verwenden kann.
Nur für mich hörte sich das so an als wenn er nur wissen möchte wie er die Animation bewerkstelligen soll.
Klar kann er jede Bewegung des Schweifes als Einzelbilder in PS erstellen und dann in
AE zu einem Filmchen verbinden. 

McAce


----------



## O Neil (24. August 2006)

Nein, sorry, ich habe mich tatsächlich im Forum geirrt, da ich es in After Effects bewerkstelligen möchte. Grafiken und so werd ich warscheinlich mit Maya machen, aber da es mit dem Rendern so extrem lange dauert, wollte ich fragen, ob ich das ganze mit After Effects auch mit nur EINER Grafik bewerkstelligen kann, die dann so aussieht als ob sie eine Animation wäre....also mit beweglichen Rauchschwanz... 
An die Moderatoren: Bitte verschieben....

Ach und an Markus Kolletzky: Dein Link funktioniert nicht.

Danke erstmal schon für eure Antworten, aber das Problem ist noch nicht behoben....

Gruß,
O'Neil


----------



## Philip Kurz (24. August 2006)

ONeil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> An die Moderatoren: Bitte verschieben....



Gesagt, getan. 

Falls du der französischen Sprache mächtig bist, hätte ich hier ein nettes Tutorial für dich:

http://www.xplorerstudio.com/tutorials/meteor.html

Grüße

Philip


----------

